# hplib, cups, xfce4-printing. pfff :/



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2011)

Another try to set up my printer! Starting I must understand some things. Ltp is printing from terminal? Cups use WEBUI. When I want to print something, I will use cups, lpt, hplib or xfce4-printing (I have include printing flag on my xfce4). I try to understand witch direction I must take. The only that I remember is that there were printing option on hplib, on cups too. But I have also printing options on xfce4. I want a basic printing system without 3-4 tools with printing options.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2011)

What printer?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2011)

hp deskjet 5940


----------



## redw0lfx (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you run the HP printing toolkit?  

Its provided by /usr/ports/print/hplip.  You would then run /usr/local/bin/hp-setup and use the wizard to configure your printer.  The beauty of this is that it configures cups for you.  I am not sure abut lpt for printing from terminal (I don't use this), but I think /usr/local/bin/lpr-cups does the trick.

When in GUI mode, you can start /usr/local/bin/hp-systray which allows you to set printing options and view device status.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2011)

And what's about xfce4-printing support? Also *dmesg* gives me:

```
ugen4.2: <HP> at usbus4
ulpt0: <HP Deskjet 5900 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```


----------

